# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Hermann Hesse

## Dita

Poezi nga Hermann Hesse

                            Vendosa ta pershendes kete rubrike te re te forumit me nje poezi nga Hermann Hesse, shkrimtar zviceran,
                            (1877-1962).

                            Ne vitin 1946 ai mori u laureua me cmimin Nobel per Letersine, per vepren e tij ne vite.


Poezia qe po prezantoj sot eshte Glück - Lumturi
e vendosur fillimisht ne gjermanisht, e shoqeruar me nje perpjekje perkthimi nga ana ime.



                            ----------------


                            Hermann Hesse


*Glück*


                            Solang du nach dem Glücke jagst,
                            bist du nicht reif zum Glücklichsein,
                            und wäre alles Liebste dein.

                            Solang du um Verlornes klagst,
                            Und Ziele hast und rastlos bist,
                            Weißt du noch nicht, was Friede ist.

                            Erst wenn du jedem Wunsch entsagst,
                            Nicht Ziel mehr noch Begehren kennst,
                            das Glück nicht mehr mit Namen nennst,

                            Dann reicht dir des Geschehens Flut
                            Nicht mehr ans Herz, und deine Seele ruht.



*Lumturi*


                            Sa kohe ti lumturine kerkon,
                            I pjekur sje i lumtur te jesh,
                            Qofte dhe gjithe dashura e jotja te qe.

                            Sa kohe te humburen ankon,
                            Qellime ke, shqetesuar je,
                            Cfare paqe eshte, ti ende se njeh.

                            Vetem kur ti cdo deshire e pret,
                            Me qellim e adhurim nuk njeh,
                            E lumturine me ne emer se therret,

                            Rrjedhe e ngjarjeve me zemren sta prek
                            E shpirti yt prehet i qete.


                            --------------


                            Pershendes iniciatoret e kesaj rubrike!
                            Konservatore 


konservatore
Deputet
Posts: 163
(4/15/02 2:10:36 am)
Reply 
Re: Poezi nga Hermann Hesse



*Vergänglichkeit*


                            Vom Baum des Lebens fällt
                            Mir Blatt und Blatt
                            o taumelnde Welt,
                            wie machst du satt,
                            wie machst du satt und müd,
                            wie machst du trunken!
                            was heut noch glüht,
                            ist bald versunken.
                            bald klirrt der Wind
                            Über mein braunes Grab,
                            Über das kleine Kind
                            Beugt sich die Mutter herab
                            Ihre Augen will ich wiedersehn,
                            Ihr Blick ist mein Stern,
                            Alles andre mag gehn und verwehn,
                            Alles stirbt, alles stirbt gern.
                            Nur die ewige Mutter bleibt,
                            von der wir kamen.
                            Ihr spielender Finger schreibt
                            In die flüchtige nacht unsre Namen.


                            ----------


*Paqendrueshmeri*


                            Nga peme e jetes 
                            Gjethe mbas gjethe me bie mua
                            O bote marramendese,
                            si te ngop ti,
                            si te ngop e te lodh ti,
                            si te ben te dehur.
                            Cka sot digjet
                            pas pak eshte e shkuar.
                            Shpejt tringellin era
                            mbi varrin tim bojekaf,
                            mbi femijen e vogel perkulet mema,
                            Syte e saj deshiroj te rishikoj,
                            shikimi i saj eshte ylli im,
                            gjithcka tjeter mund te shkoje e mos lere gjurme,
                            cdo gje vdes, cdo gje vdes me kenaqesi.
                            Mbetet vetem e perjetshmja meme,
                            ajo prej se ciles ne u beme,
                            gishti i saj lodertar shkruan
                            ne ajrin e paqendrueshem emrin tone.


                            ----------

----------


## Dita

*Klage*

Und ist kein Stirn vergönnt. Wir sind nur Strom,
wir fließen willig alle Formen ein:
Dem Tag, der Nacht, der Höhle und dem Dom,
wir gehen hindurch uns treibt der Durst nach Sein.

So füllen Form und Form wie ohne Rast 
Und kein wird zur Heimat uns, zum Glück, zur Not,
stets sind wir unterwegs, stets sind wir Gast,
uns ruft nicht das Feld, noch Pflug, uns wächst kein Brot.

Wir wissen nicht, wie Gott es mit uns meint,
Er spielt mit uns, dem Ton in seiner Hand,
Der stumm und bildsam ist, nicht lacht noch weint,
Der wohl geknetet wird, aber nie gebrannt.

Einmal zu Stein erstarren! Einmal dauern!
Danach ist unsre Sehnsucht ewig rege,
uns bleibt doch ewig nur ein banges Schauern,
und wird doch nie zu Rast auf unsrem Wege.




*Padi*

Dhe askush nuk e ka këtë privilegj. Jemi veçse rrymë,
Me dëshirë futemi ne në çdo formë:
Ditës, Natës, ferrit dhe katedrales përmes i shkojmë,
Etja për të qenë është shtysa jonë.

Formë pas forme mbushim kështu si pa ndalim,
Dhe askund nuk do të gjejmë prehje ne, për fat të mirë, për fat të keq,
Vazhdimisht në rrugë jemi ne, vazhdimisht të ftuar jemi ne,
As fusha, as plugu sna thërret, e as korrje nuk gëzojmë ne.

Nuk dimë çka Zoti do të bëjë me ne,
Ai luan me ne, baltën në duart e tij,
Që memece dhe plastike qeton, as qesh, as qan,
Që formën dikur do ta marrë, por që kurrë nuk do të marrë zjarr.

Njëherë në gur të ngrish! Njëherë të zgjatësh në kohë!
Për këtë gjallon malli ynë përjetësisht,
E përjetësisht megjithatë mbetet veç një drithmë e frikshme,
Në rrugën tonë nuk do të ketë kurrë ndonjë ndalim.



------------

Pershendetje!
Dita

----------


## Brari

marre nga G:SH:
---------------------------
LETERSI 

Poeti Kolevica sjell për lexuesin shqiptar princin e letërsisë gjermane i cili i rezistoi ngjarjeve të fundshekullit të kaluar duke siguruar mbijetesën e artit të tij në gjithë botën 

Hesse, gjeniu që foli shqip dyzet vjet pas vdekjes 
Lufta e Parë Botërore i shkaktoi një krizë të rëndë shpirtërore. Doli haptas publikisht kundër dallgës së barbarive që përshkoi Evropën  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Petraq Kolevica

HERMANN HESSE është njëri nga shkrimtarët më të shquar gjermanë të shekullit të njëzet. Lindi më 2 korrik 1877 në një qytet pranë Württembergut dhe vdiq në Lugano të Zvicrës më 9 gusht 1962. Ishte djali i një pastori (prifti) dhe nipi i një misionari kalvinist. Ky ambient familjar ndikoi në formimin e personalitetit të tij. U dërgua të studionte për teologji, por mësimet fetare i braktisi shpejt! Punoi si mekanik dhe librar në Tübingen. Në botëkuptimin e tij moral e filozofik ishte natyralist, mistik, buddhist, aktivist faustian, por gjithmonë intimërisht fetar.

Lufta e Parë Botërore i shkaktoi një krizë të rëndë shpirtërore. Doli haptas publikisht kundër dallgës së barbarive që përshkoi Evropën dhe madje arriti ta ndiente veten fajtor për të këqiat e kohës. Edhe më vonë, nga vetë formimi i tij shpirtëror, ishte që në fillim kundër nazizmit. Hermann Hesse është poet e prozator me prodhimtari me vlera artistike të larta e sasi të jashtëzakonshme. Librat e tij me romane, poezi shkrime kritike politike, kulturore dhe letrare, mesatarisht arrinë në 80 milion ekzemplarë në të gjithë botën, duke e bërë kështu njërin nga shkrimtarët evropianë më të lexuar të shekullit të njëzetë. 
Më 1921 u bë qytetar zviceran dhe 1946 iu dha çmimi Nobel në letërsi. 
Romani i tij i parë ishte "Hermann Lauscher" (1901) por ai që e bëri të shquhej ishte romani "Peter Camenzind" (1904) më vonë mjaft i admiruar u bë romani "Unterm Rad" (Nën rrotë) 1906 tek i cili, me thekse tragjike e patetike paraqitet kriza e një adoleshenti të vënë nën një disiplinë antinjerëzore të shkollës prusiane. Vazhdojnë pastaj libra të tjerë me novela e tregime: "Diesseits" (Këtej, nga kjo anë, 1907) "Nachbarn" (Fqinjë, 1908) "Umwege" (Rrugë e gjatë, 1912) etj. Shënime udhëtimesh në Indi - Aus Indien (1913). Gjatë Luftës së Parë Botërore, nxorri tregimin "Schön ist die Jugend" (Rinia është e bukur, 1916). Por katastrofa e luftës në Evropë solli tek ai një përmbysje të thellë e bashkë me të dhe një pjekuri të motiveve personale. Frut i këtyre ishte libri "Damian, die Geschichte von Emil Sinclairs Jugend" (Demiani, historia e rinisë së Emil Sinclair-it, 1919). Kjo është një vepër e rëndësishme, sepse është ndër të para në Evropë që ve në dukje ndikimin e psikanalizës. Te Demiani paraqiten të rinjtë e universiteteve gjermane, jeta e të cilëve shkatërrohet nga presioni i luftës.
Perla të vogla të vërteta të artit tregimtar janë "Kurgast" (Miku i kurimit) dhe "Bilderbuch" (Libri i portreteve) të dy, më 1925. Shumë i rëndësishëm është veçanërisht romani "Stepenwolf" (Ujku i stepës, 1927) ku, siç thoshte, tregoi: "Ferrin e brendësisë së vet". Kriza shpirtërore dhe forma e jetës së njeriut modern është tema e "Ujkut të stepës", të kësaj autobiografie që ndonëse e varfër në veprime është e pasur në mendime, ku lexuesit të vëmendshëm i tregon "kaosin e botës së tij shpirtërore". Origjina e kësaj krize identiteti është urrejtja ndaj një shoqërie që shkon verbërisht nga një luftë botërore në tjetrën, neveria ndaj një kulture servile dhe frika ndaj një jete të brendshme "të përciptë e të normuar". Ndër veprat e tjera mund të përmendim "Narzic und Goldmund" (Lulet Narcis dhe gojëartë) e veçanërisht "Das Glasperlenspiel" (Loja e perlave të qelqta, 1943) që përbën "shumatoren" e të gjitha shqetësimeve, studimeve dhe anktheve fetare të shkrimtarit të shquar.
Përveç shkrimeve në prozë, Hermann Hesse shquhet si poet me më shumë se 680 poezi të përmbledhura në 12 vëllime. Poezitë e tij dallohen për ndjesi të hollë e përsosmëri të vargut. Temat e tyre janë ato të anëve më delikate e më të rëndësishme të shoqërisë njerëzore, si vëllavrasja (Kënga e vdekjes së Abelit), trishtimi, vetmia etj.
Vëllimet e tij me poezi janë: "Romantische Lieder" (Këngë romantike, 1898), "Gedichte" (Poezi, 1902), "Unterwegs" (Në rrugë, 1911), "Musik des Einsamen" (Muzika e vetmitarit, 1915), "Ausgewehlten Gedichte" (Poezi të zgjedhura, 1921), "Krisis" (Krizë, 1928), "Trost der Nacht" (Ngushëllimi i natës, 1929), "Vom Baum des Lebens" (Nga pema e jetës, 1933), "Neue Gedichte" (Poezi të reja, 1937), "Der Blütenzweig" (Dega e lulëzuar, 1945), "Die späten Gedichte" (Poezitë e vona, 1963). Pavarësisht nga titujt e vëllimeve dhe temat e shumta të poezive të tij, ato, përmbledhtas, mund të quhen autobiografi lirike e poetit.
Tek ne, nga ky shkrimtar, prej më se pesëmbëdhjetë vjetësh më parë është përkthyer romani "Nën rrotë", ndërsa gjashtëmbëdhjetë vjet më parë, përktheva unë poezi nga Hermann Hesse të cilat u botuan në librin e atëhershëm "Poezi gjermane dhe austriake" të përgatitura prej meje.
Në këtë dyzetvjetor të largimit të poetit nga kjo jetë, kam fatin e veçantë dhe nderin ta përkujtoj e t'ia afroj lexuesit tonë të nderuar me anën e disa përkthimeve të tjera që kam bërë kohët e fundit posaçërisht nga poezia e tij.
Kënga e vdekjes së Abelit

Dergjet mbi bar Abeli i vrarë, 
Vëllai Kain e braktis e shkon.
Vjen një zog, ngjyen sqepin më parë 
Në gjak, tmerrohet, fluturon.
Zogu fluturon mbi botën përreth,
Fluturimi ësht' i frikshëm, klithmë e tij të rrëqeth,
Vajton një vajtim pa mbarim:
Për Abelin e bukur, për vdekjen e tij,
Për Kainin e mbrapshtë e shpirtzi,
Për vitet e rinisë së tij pa kuptim.

Shpejt do t'ia ngulë Kaini shigjetën në gii,
Shpejt do të ndezë luftra dhe sherre ai
Në çdo fshat e qytet e çdo skaj,
Do krijojë armiq për t'i vrarë, pastaj,
Do urrejë ata dhe veten i dëshpëruar,
Do përndjekë ata dhe veten i munduar
Në çdo rrugë duke shkuar gjersa fundi të afrojë,
Çasti kur Kaini vetveten të shkatërrojë.

Zogu fluturon dhe me sqepin e përgjakur
Klith kujën e vdekjes mbi botën mbarë,
E dëgjon atë Kaini, e dëgjon Abeli i vrarë,
E dëgjojnë një mijë nën këtë qiell përhapur,
Po dhjetë mijë e më shumë s'e dëgjojnë përreth,
Për vdekjen e Abelit ata s'duan të dinë.

S'duan të dinë as për Kainë,
As për gjakun që nga shumë plagë rrjedh,
As për luftën që ishte gjer dje,
Për atë në romane sot lexojnë se ç'qe.
Për të gjithë të ngopurit, të gëzuarit,
Të fortët, të palatuarit,
Për ata s'ka Kain, as Abel, as vdekje mizore
Dhe luftën e çmojnë si kohë madhore.

Kur ky zog vajtimtar fluturon përmbi ta,
E quajnë ndjellakeq, ogurzi,
Veten e ndjejnë të fortë ata
Dhe zogun e vogël e zënë me gurë,
Gjersa të heshtë dhe të zhduket ai,
Ose ia krisin muzikës që mos dëgjohet më,
Se zëri i tij i trishtuar i bezdis gjithnjë.

Ky zog sot si askurrë
Me sqep të përgjakur vend më vend fluturon
Vajtimi tij për Abelin tejpërtej kumbon. 

Trishtim

(1944)

Ç'më ngrohte gjer dje plot shije,
Sot vdekja e mban në gji.
Lule pas lulesh bien
Nga pemë e trishtimit tani.

I ndiej si bien, bien
Si borë që rrugën mbulon,
Dhe hapat më nuk ndihen,
Një heshtje e gjatë afron.

Në qiell s'ka yje as hënë.
Në zemër s'ka dashuri.
Gjer tutje një heshtje ka rënë
Dhe bota u mplak e u mpi.

Kush mbron dot zemrën një fije
Nga koha plot ligësi?
Lule pas lulesh bien
Nga pemë e trishtimit tani.


Në mjegull

Sa çudi të endesh në mjegull!
Çdo gur e kaçubë në vetmi,
Asnjë dru s'i sheh drurët e tjerë,
Vetëm gjithkush rri.

Plot miq bota ime pat qenë
Kur jeta kish dritë ende;
Tani që kaq mjegull ka rënë
Asnjërin s'e shoh as më sheh.

I mençur nuk është, pa fjalë,
Ai që terrin s'kupton,
Se si fshehtësisht ngadalë
Nga gjithçka e veçon.

Sa çudi të endesh në mjegull!
Jeta bëhet vetmi.
Asnjeri nuk njeh njerëz të tjerë,
Vetëm gjithkush rri.


Natë vetmitare

Ju, vëllezër të shpirtit tim,
Njerëz të mjerë larg dhe pranë,
Nën këtë qiell me yje pa anë
Që n'ëndërrime gjeni ngushëllim;
Ju të plakur pa një fjalë
Nëpër netë yjezbehtë,
Duarduruar mbaheni ngadalë
Dhe ruani dhe vuani vetë,
Turmë e mjerë, e gabuar,
Lundërtarë pa yll e pa fat,
Të huaj e prapë me mua bashkuar,
Ma ktheni përshëndetjen që ju jap!


Gënjej

Gënjej! Gënjej! Nuk jam aq plak
Ende nuk jam velur nga jeta,
Se një trup gruaje më bën sado pak
Të më rahin pulsi e mënt'e shkreta.

Për gratë me zjarr vazhdoj t'ëndërroj,
Për ca dosido e ndonjë hirperije,
Për një valzer brilant që dot s'e harroj
Edhe për net dashurie.
Për një dashuri ëndërroj madje,
Një të heshtur, të dlirë, hirplot.
Ajo, e para, e shenjtë qe.
Për të dhe sot mund të qaj me lot.


Këngë Dashurie

O ti që po ta them nuk po di
Se ç'pate bërë me mua.
Nga ditët largohem tani,
Se vetëm natën dua.

E art' është nata për mua
Si asnjë ditë pastaj.
Atje ëndërroj për një grua
Dhe flokët e verdha të saj.

Atje ëndërroj lumturinë
Që prej një vështrimi u stis
Dhe këngë dëgjoj të më vinë
Që nga i largti Paradis.

Atje shikoj retë dhe rri
Kundroj gjithë natën sa dua.
O ti që ta them nuk po di
Se ç'pate bërë me mua.


Lutje

Kur dorën e vogël me jep dhe ajo
Kaq shumë të pathëna më thotë,
Mos pyeta vallë më të kotë:
Më dashuron apo jo?

Nuk dua që ti të më dashurosh
Po veç të të ndjej këtu, pranë,
Dhe ndonjëherë, ashtu, si mënjanë,
Dorën të më takosh.


Këngë për të dashurën në pranverën e ftohtë

Në paradhomën e ftohtë ora troket,
Shkon tetë, nëntë, dhjetë.
S'i numëroj, po rri përgjoj
Sa ngadalë koha rëshqet.

Dhe shkojnë si erë me bor' e stuhi,
Si trumbë zogjsh në fluturim
Po se si shkojnë, s'dua ta di.
S'më dhimben gjë, s'më hynë në sy,
Se janë orë që shkojnë pa ty.


Sepse të dua

Sepse të dua, i egërsuar,
Po vi tek ti në këto nete.
Me që ti kurrë s'më ke harruar
Dhe shpirtin tënd mora me vete.

Me mua ësht' e më përket përfare.
Të mira, të liga, këtu do t'i shkojë.
Prej dashuris' sime përvëlimtare
S'ka engjëll që mund të të çlirojë.

Bisedë mbrëmje

Ç'më vjen ëndërrimtare në këtë vend plot re?
Ta dhashë zemrën time në dorë e ti s'e pe.
E mbushur ishte plotpërplot me lumturi
Dhe ishte kaq e nxehtë - si nuk e ndjeve ti?

Me një qeshje të thashë ma ktheve dosido.
Një dhimbje ndjeu ajo... dhe heshti... dhe u ftoh.


Nënës sime

Kaq shumë kisha për të të thënë
Po mbeta larg e larg mërguar
Në këto ditë, e dashur Nënë,
Më mirë ti më ke kuptuar.

Për ty dhuratën kam menduar
Edhe punuar gjat' e gjatë,
Porse më mbet këtu, në duar.
Ti mbylle sytë këtë natë.

Por ndjej se, duke e lexuar,
Më zbutet dhimbje e kësaj zije.
Mirësia jote e patreguar
Më lidh me ty me mija fije.
Edhe çdo natë e njëjta ëndërr

Në ëndërr ti më rri kaq larg
Si më rreh zemra, ta dish!
O Nënë, Nënë, vallë s'di
Tek unë si të vish?
E njëjta ëndërr net për net!
Si më rreh zemra, ta dish!
O Nënë, Nënë, përse nuk do
Këtu, tek unë, të vish?
Në fushat

Në qiell enden retë pafund,
Në fushat fryjnë e fryjnë thëllime,
Në fushat endet e endet gjithkund
Fëmia i humbur i nënës sime.
Në rrugë era fryn gjethet e thata,
Në pemë zogu klith me vajtim,
Atje, matanë malesh të larta,
Ndodhet, diku, atdheu im.

----------


## krispi

Une kam lexuar "Narcisi dhe GOjarti "dhe Hesse eshte vertet i mrekullueshem. 

Ps. fakti qe perkthimi nga Kolevica i ketij libri eshte : "lulja narcis dhe gojarti" po me ben te dyshoj pak per perkthimet. Shpresoj te jete nje lapsus .

Krispi

----------


## dikeafajtore

Brar, flmn qe i solle ketu, kalova nje kohe te mrekullueshme. Poezia kushtuar nenes - nje mrekulli e vertete. Ndersa poezia : "Kenga e vdekjes se Abelit" ka nje moral shume aktual.


Pershendetje nga Dikea

----------


## Brari

Shume  bukur.  URIME !

Mahniten me kulturen dhe aftesite e vajzave tona.

Shqiperia eshte thesar talentesh dhe per fat te keq sundohet nga gangsteret.

----------


## nimf

kam edhe une ca nga herman hesse ne bllokun tim (disa jane vetem copeza).  megjithate une do rekomandoja romanet e tij, sidomos 'demian'.

how heavy the days...

how heavy the days are.
there's not a fire that can warm me,
not a sun to laugh with me,
everything bare,
everything cold and merciless,
and even the beloved, clear
stars look desolately down,
since i learned in my heart that
love can die.

without you

my pillow gazes upon me at night
empty as a gravestone;
i never thougth it would be so bitter
to be alone,
not to lie down asleep in your hair.
....................................
..........................
now i drink pain in every delight
and poison in every wine;
i never knew it would be so bitter
to be alone,
alone, without you.

the first flowers

beside the brook
toward the willows,
during these days
so many yellow flowers have opened
their eyes into gold.
i have long since lost my innocence, yet a memory
touches my depth, the golden hours of morning, and gazes
brilliatly upon me out of the eyes of flowers.
i was going to pick flowers;
now i leave them all standing
and walk home, and old man.

childhood

my farthest valey, you are
bewitched and vanished,
many times, in my grief and agony,
you have beckoned upward to me from your
country of shadows
and opened your legendary eyes
till i, lost in a quick illusion,
lost myself back to you wholly.
O dark gate,
O dark hour of death,
come forth,
so i can recover from this life's emptiness
and go home to my own dreams.

----------


## Fiori

Dita faleminderit. Tani e pashe kete teme. Per mua Hesse eshte nga ata pak shkrimtare, te cilet me kane kenaqur vertet me ato cfare shkruan. Proza e tij me pelqen me shume, ndoshta sepse proza e shkurter ne "pergjithesi" me ka pelqyer me shume. 


Te gjithe krijimtarine e tij e kam lexuar ne anglisht  :i ngrysur:  


Pershendetje

----------


## Dita

*Mbi poezite*


Kur unë isha dhjetë vjeç, një ditë prej ditësh në librin e leximit lexuam një poezi që besoj se quhej Djali i Speckbacher-it. Tregonte për një djalosh trim i cili në mes të breshërise së plumbave luftoi në një betejë, a mblodhi përtokë fishekë për të rriturit, a bëri diçka tjetër heroike. Ne çunakët u entuziazmuam, dhe kur mësuesi më pas me një lloj toni ironik na pyeti: A ishte kjo një poezi e mirë? ne të gjithë u përgjigjëm: Po. Ai nga ana e vet tundi kokën duke buzëqeshur e tha: Jo, kjo është një poezi e keqe. Kishte të drejtë, poezia, sipas rregullave dhe shijes së kohës e artit tonë nuk ishte e mirë, nuk ishte fine, nuk ishte e vërtetë, ishte një punë e dobët. Megjithatë ne çunakëve na kishite mbushur me një valë të mrekullueshme entuziazmi.
Dhjetë vjet më vonë, në moshën 20-vjeçare, do të kisha guxuar që pas leximit të parë të arrija të shprehesha, nëse një poezi ishte e mirë apo e keqe. Nuk kishte gjë më të thjeshtë. Një vështrim, shqiptimi nën zë i dy vargjeve mjaftonte.
Ndërkohë kanë kaluar sërish disa dekada, dhe më kanë kaluar kaq shumë poezi ndër duar e para syve, e unë sot jam krejtësisht i paqartë, nëse një poezi që ma paraqesin për gjykim duhet ta quaj me vlerë ose jo. Më paraqiten shpesh poezi, në shumicën e rasteve të shkruara nga të rinj që duan një gjykim e të cilët dëshirojnë të gjejnë një botues për to. Dhe janë gjithmonë poetët e rinj, ata të cilët të zhgënjyer shohin, se ky koleg i vjetër, për të cilin ata do të kishin besuar se kishte eksperiencë, nuk ka aspak, e shfleton i pavendosur mes poezive duke mos guxuar të thotë asgjë mbi vlerën e tyre. Ajo që një njëzetvjeçar me ndjenjën e sigurisë së plotë do të kish në gjendje ta kryente brenda dy minutash, është bërë për mua tani më shumë e pamundur se sa e vështirë. Meqë ra fjala eksperienca në vetvete është diçka për të cilën në rini mendohej se duhet të vinte plotësisht vetë. Por ajo nuk vjen vetë. Ka njerëz që janë të talentuar për eksperiencën, ata kanë eksperiencë dhe e kanë atë që prej bankës së shkollës, për të mos thënë që prej trupit të nënës  dhe ka të tjerë tek të cilët bëj pjesë dhe unë, të cilët mund të jenë dyzet, apo gjashtëdhjetë, apo njëqind vjeç dhe në fund të vdesin pa e patur mësuar e perceptuar drejt, se çfarë është eksperienca në të vërtetë. Siguria ime në gjykimin e poezive, që e kisha në moshën 20-vjeçare, bazohej në atë që, në atë kohë unë kisha një grup poezish e poetësh të cilët i doja aq shumë e thuajse në mënyrë ekskluzive, saqë çdo libër ose poezi e krahasoja me to. Nëse ishte e ngjashme me to, atëherë ishte e mirë, ndryshe nuk kishte vlerë.
Edhe sot e kam përsëri një grup poetësh të cilët i dua veçanërisht e disa prej tyre janë po të njëjtët si dikur. Por sot mbi të gjitha dyshoj në gjykimin e atyre poezive të cilat në tingëllim menjëherë më sjellin ndër mend njërin nga këta poetë.
Ndërkohë nuk dua të diskutoj rreth poetëve e poezive në përgjithësi, por vetëm rreth të këqijave, pikërisht për ato, të cilat pothuajse çdokush, përveç poetit vetë, pa u ndalur në pika të tjera, i konsideron si jo fort të mira, me cilësi të ulët, si jo të domosdoshme. Me kalimin e kohës kam lexuar jo pak prej këtyre poezive e më parë e dija dhe ekzaktësisht, se ato ishin të këqija, e pse ishin të këqija. Sot nuk jam më kaq i bindur në lidhje me këtë gjë. Edhe kjo siguri, edhe kjo dije, ashtu sikurse edhe çdo zakon e dije tjetër më është shfaqur në një dritë të dyshimtë, brenda një çasti u kthye në të mërzitshme, të thatë, të papërjetuar, në diçka që kishte boshllëqe, që rebelonte brenda meje në kundërshti, e në fund nuk ishte më dije, por një gjë e papërjetuar, diçka që gjendej mbas meje e vlerën fillestare të së cilës nuk e perceptoja dot më.
Tani më ndodh që para poezive që pa asnjë lloj dyshimi janë të këqija të më shfaqet një dëshirë për ti miratuar, deri edhe lëvduar, ndërsa të mirat të më shfaqen të dyshimta.
Eshtë e njëjta ndjesi që mund të përftohet nganjëherë para një profesori, zyrtari apo të çmenduri: Normalisht dihet dhe ekziston bindja se zoti zyrtar është një qytetar që ska të sharë, një fëmijë i justifikuar i Zotit, një pjestar drejtësisht i numëruar dhe i dobishëm i njerëzimit, ndërkohë që i çmenduri është një tip gjynahqar, një i sëmurë i pafat, i cili durohet, i cili shkakton keqardhje, por që nuk ka ndonjë vlerë. Por ndodh që vijnë ditë e orë, në të cilat dikush ka patur një kontakt të gjatë me profesorë e me të çmendur dhe papritmas e kundërta bëhet realitet: në atë moment i çmenduri shihet si një njeri i heshtur, me veten padyshim i lumtur, një i ditur, një i preferuar i Zotit, me plot karakter i kënaqur me besimin që ka për veten  profesori ose zyrtari nga ana tjetër i përngjajnë një figure të shmangshme, me karakter jo të fortë, pa personalitet, pa natyrë.  
Ngjashëm me këtë më ndodh mua në këto kohë me poezitë e këqija. Papritmas ato shfaqin një aromë, një veçanti, një anë fëminore, pikërisht dobësitë e gabimet e dukshme janë prekëse, origjinale, të mira dhe magjepëse, e ndërkaq më e bukura ndër poezitë, e cila deri më parë pëlqehej, shfaqet paksa e zbehtë dhe e shabllonuar.
Në disa prej poetëve tanë të rinj vëmë re të vlejë diçka e ngjashme që prej ditëve të ekspresionizmit: ata nuk bëjnë më poezi të mira ose të bukura. Ata besojnë, se poezi të bukura tani ka mjaft, e ata vetë në asnjë mënyrë nuk janë lindur e sjellë në këtë botë që të përgatisin vargje të tjera të bukura e të vazhdojnë një lojë durimi të nisur gjenerata më parë. Ndoshta me këtë kanë plotësisht të drejtë, dhe poezitë e tyre me raste tingëllojnë po aq prekëse, sa edhe poezitë e këqija.
Arsyeja mund të gjendet lehtë. Një poezi në krijimin e vet, është diçka plotësisht e qartë. Eshtë një shkarkim, një thirrje, një britmë, një pshetërimë, një gjest, një reagim i shpirtit përjetues, me të cilën kërkohet bërja ballë ose ndërgjegjësimi para një tallazitje ose përjetimi.
Në këtë funksion të parë, fillestar, të rëndësishëm, asnjë poezi nuk është e gjykueshme. Së pari ajo i flet vetë poetit, është frymëmarrja, britma, ëndrra, buzëqeshja e tij, goditja në ambientin që e qarkon. Kush do të dëshironte ti gjykonte ëndrrat e natës sipas vlerës së tyre estetike dhe lëvizjet tona të duarve e kokës, gjestet e mënyrën tonë të të ecurit sipas dobiprurjes?! Fëmija në pelena që vendos gishtin e madh të dorës apo atë të këmbës në gojë vepron po aq zgjuarsisht e drejt sa edhe autori që bren majën e pendës, apo palloi që shpërhap bishtin. Asnjëri nuk vepron më mirë se tjetri, asnjëri nuk ka më shumë të drejtë, asnjëri më pak.
Me raste ndodh që një poezi veç faktit që që shplodh e çliron poetin, gëzon, lëviz e prek edhe të tjerë  ndodh që është e bukur. Kjo ndoshta ndodh në ato raste kur ajo që poezia shpreh, duke marrë në konsideratë gjithë çka është e mundur, paraqet diçka të përbashkët për të gjithë njerëzit. Por kjo në asnjë mënyrë nuk mund të quhet e sigurtë.
Këtu e ka zanafillën një qarkullim i dyshimtë. Meqënëse poezitë e bukura e bëjnë poetin të pëlqyer, krijohen një numër poezish të cilat nuk kanë qëllim tjetër përveç qënies të bukura, të cilat nuk duan tia dinë për funksionin fillestar, të shenjtin e pafajshmin e poezisë. Këto poezi që prej fillimit janë të bëra për të tjerë, për lexuesit. Ato nuk janë më ëndrra, hapa vallëzimi, apo klithma të një shpirti, reagime para një përjetimi, ideale të belbëzuara, gjeste të një të dituri apo ngërdheshje të një të çmenduri  ato janë thjesht prodhime të dëshiruara, fabrikate, bonbone për publikun. Ato janë bërë për tu shpërhapur, për tu shitur e për tu shijuar prej blerësve përmes zbavitjes, ngritjes shpirtërore apo shplodhjes. Dhe është pikërisht ky lloj poezish që gjen miratim. Në to njeriu nuk duhet ta vendosë veten brenda seriozisht, me shumë dashuri, por të lëkundet rehatshëm, endshëm bashkë me lëkundjet e tyre të bukura e të matura. 
E janë pikërisht këto poezi të bukura që nganjëherë shfaqen të dyshimta sikurse dhe gjithçka e përmbajtur, e përshtatur, si profesorët e zyrtarët. E me raste, kur bota e rregullt ngjan vërtet e padurueshme, njeriu priret të marrë në duar fenerë e ti vejë flakën tempujve e poezitë e bukura duke u ngjitur deri tek klasikët e shenjtë shijojnë në të tilla ditë disi të censuruara, të tredhura, tepër të miratuara, të përmbajtura, qesharake. E njeriu si rrjedhim i drejtohet të këqijave. E atëherë asnjë prej të këqijave nuk është e keqe mjaftueshëm.
Por edhe këtu zë pritë zhgënjimi. Leximi i poezive të këqija është një shijim veçanërisht afatshkurtër, njeriu ngopet shpejt me të. Në fund të fundit pse duhet lexuar? A nuk mundet çdokush të krijojë vetë poezi të këqija?  Le të provojë ta bëjë e do të shohë se krijimi i poezive të këqija është shumë më tepër lumturues se sa leximi i deri edhe më të bukurës prej tyre.  


Perktheu: Dita




Origjinali ne linkun ne vazhdim:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...1215#post81215

----------


## Dita

*ÜBER GEDICHTE*


Als ich zehn Jahre alt war, lasen wir eines Tages in der Schule im Lesebuch ein Gedicht, ich glaube, es hieß Speckbachers Söhnlein. Es erzählte von einem heldenhaften kleinen Knaben, der mitten im Kugelregen einer Schlacht mitfocht oder für dir Großen Kugeln auflas oder sonst etwas Heldisches verrichtete. Wir Buben waren begeistert, und als uns der Lehrer, mit einem Beiklang von Ironie, nachher fragte: War das nun ein gutes Gedicht? da riefen wir alle heftig: Ja. Er aber schüttelte lächelnd den Kopf und sagte: Nein, es ist ein schlechtes Gedicht. Er hatte recht, das Gedicht war nach den Regeln und dem Geschmack unserer Zeit und Kunst nicht gut, nicht fein, nicht echt, es war ein Machwerk. Trotzdem hatte es uns Knaben mit einer herrlichen Welle von Begeisterung erfüllt.
Zehn Jahre später, im Alter von zwanzig Jahren, hätte ich mich ohne weiteres von jedem Gedicht getraut, nach dem ersten Lesen zu sagen, ob es ein gutes oder schlechtes sei. Nichts war einfacher. Ein Blick, das halblaute Sprechen zweier Verszeilen genügte.
Inzwischen sind wieder Jahrzehnte vergangen, und mir sind so viele Gedichte durch die Hände und an den Augen vorübergegangen, und ich bin heute wieder ganz im klaren darüber, ob ich einem Gedicht, das man mir zeigt, Wert zusprechen soll oder nicht. Es werden mir oft Gedichte gezeigt, meist solche von jungen Menschen, die ein Urteil darüber haben und einen Verleger dafür finden wollen. Und immer sind die jungen Dichter erstaunt und enttäuscht, wenn sie sehen, dass dieser ältere Kollege, dem sie Erfahrung zugetraut hatten, gar keine Erfahrung hat, sondern unschlüssig in den Gedichten blättert und über ihren Wert sich nichts zu sagen getraut. Was ich als Zwanzigjähriger in zwei Minuten mit dem Gefühl voller Sicherheit vollbracht hätte, das ist jetzt vielmehr nicht schwierig, sondern unmöglich geworden. Übrigens Erfahrung , das ist auch so ein Ding, von dem man in der Jugend meinte, es müsse ganz von selber kommen. Aber es kommt nicht von selber. Es gibt Leute, die sind für die Erfahrung begabt, die haben Erfahrung, und sie haben sie schon von der Schulbank, wenn nicht vom Mutterleibe an  und dann gibt es andere, zu denen auch ich gehöre, die können vierzig oder sechzig oder hundert Jahre leben und am Ende sterben, ohne recht gelernt und begriffen zu haben, was Erfahrung nun eigentlich sei.
Meine Sicherheit im Beurteilen von Gedichten, wie ich sie mit zwanzig Jahren hatte, beruhte darauf, dass ich eine Anzahl von Gedichten und Dichtern so stark und fast ausschließlich liebte, das ich jedes Buch und Gedicht sofort mit ihnen verglich. War es ihnen ähnlich, so war es gut, andernfalls taugte es nichts.
Heut habe ich ebenfalls meine paar Dichter, die ich besonders liebe, und einige davon sind noch dieselben wie damals. Aber heut bin ich gerade gegen die Gedichte am meisten misstrauisch, die mich im Klang sofort an einen dieser Dichter mahnen.
Ich will indessen nicht von Dichtern und Gedichten im allgemeinen reden, sondern nur von schlechten, nämlich von solchen, die so ziemlich jedermann, außer dem Dichter selbst, ohne weiteres für mäßig, für gering, für entbehrlich ansieht. Ich habe im Laufe der Zeit nicht wenige von solchen Gedichten gelesen, und früher wusste ich auch genau, dass sie schlecht waren, und warum sie schlecht waren. Heute bin ich davon nicht mehr so recht sicher. Auch diese Sicherheit, auch dieses Wissen hat sich mir, wie jede Gewohnheit und jedes Wissen, irgendeinmal in einem zweifelhaften Licht gezeigt, es war auf einmal langweilig, trocken, unerlebt, es hatte Lücken, es rebellierte in mir dagegen, und am Ende war es kein Wissen mehr, sondern eine unerlebte Sache, etwas, was hinter mir lag und dessen einstigen Wert ich nicht mehr begriff.
Jetzt geht es mir mit Gedichten oft so, dass ich bei unzweifelhaft schlechten eine Lust verspüre, sie zu billigen, ja zu rühmen, während die guten, ja die besten mir oft verdächtig erscheinen.
Es ist das gleiche Gefühl, das man zuzeiten einem Professor oder einem Beamten oder einem Irrsinnigen gegenüber haben kann: Für gewöhnlich weiß man genau und ist davon überzeugt, dass der Herr Beamte ein einwandfreier Bürger, ein gerechtfertigtes Kind Gottes, ein richtig numeriertes und nützliches Mitglied der Menschheit ist, während der Irre eben ein armer Kerl ist, ein unglücklicher Kranker, den man duldet, den man bedauert, der aber keinen Wert hat. Aber dann kommen Tage oder doch Stunden, etwa wenn man ungewöhnlich viel mit Professoren oder mit Irren einen stillen, in sich sichern Glücklichen, einen Weisen, einen Liebling Gottes, charaktervoll in sich selbst und in seinem Glauben von sich selbst begnügt  der Professor oder Beamte aber scheint entbehrlich, von mäßigem Charakter, eine persönlichkeitslose und naturlose Figur, von welcher zwölf auf Dutzend gehen.
Ähnlich also ergeht es mir zuweilen mit schlechten Gedichten. Plötzlich scheinen sie mir nicht mehr schlecht, plötzlich haben sie einen Duft, eine Eigenart, eine Kindlichkeit, gerade ihre offensichtlichen Schwächen und Fehler sind rührend, sind originell, sind lieb und entzückend, und daneben wird das schönste Gedicht, das man sonst liebte, ein wenig blass und schabloniert.
Bei manchen unserer jüngeren Dichter sehen wir übrigens seit den Tagen des Expressionismus ähnliches am Werk: sie machen grundsätzlich keine guten oder schönen Gedichte mehr. Sie finden, es gebe schöne Gedichte genug, und sie selbst seien keineswegs dazu geboren und in die Welt gestellt, um noch weitere hübsche Verse anzufertigen und ein von früheren Generationen begonnenes Geduldspiel weiter zu spielen. Sie haben damit vermutlich ganz recht, und ihre Gedichte klingen auch manchmal genauso rührend, wie man es sonst nur bei schlechten Gedichten fand.
Der Grund ist ja leicht zu finden. Ein Gedicht ist in seinem Entstehen etwas ganz Eindeutiges. Es ist eine Entladung, ein Ruf, ein Schrei, ein Seufzer, eine Gebärde, eine Reaktion der erlebenden Seele, mit der sie sich der Wallung, eines Erlebnisses zu erwehren oder ihrer bewusst zu werden sucht. In dieser ersten, ursprünglichen, wichtigsten Funktion ist überhaupt kein Gedicht beurteilbar. Es spricht ja zunächst lediglich zum Dichter selbst, ist sein Aufatmen, sein Schrei, sein Traum, sein Lächeln, sein Umsichschlagen. Wer wollte die nächtlichen Träume der Menschen auf ihren ästethischen Wert und unsere Hand  und Kopfbewegungen, Gebärden und Gangarten auf ihre Zwecksmäßigkeit hin beurteilen?! Das Wickelkind, das den Daumen oder die Zehe in den Mund steckt, tut ebenso klug und richtig wie der Autor, der am Federstiel nagt, oder der Pfau, der seinen Schweif ausbreitet. Keiner von ihnen tut besser als der andere, keiner hat mehr recht, keiner weniger.
Manchmal geschieht es nun, dass ein Gedicht außer dem, dass es den Dichter entspannt und befreit, auch noch andere erfreuen, bewegen und rühren kann  dass es schön ist. Vermutlich ist es dann der Fall, wenn das, was es ausdrückt, etwas vielen Menschen Gemeinsames, bei allen Mögliches ist. Aber gewiss ist das keineswegs.
Hier beginnt nun ein bedenklicher Kreislauf. Weil schöne Gedichte den Dichter beliebt machen, darum kommen nun wieder eine Menge von Gedichten zur Welt, welche nichts als schön sein wollen, die gar nichts mehr wissen von der ursprünglichen, urweltlichen, heilig-unschuldigen Funktion des Gedichtes. Diese Gedichte sind von allem Anfang an für andre gemacht, für Hörer, für Leser. Sie sind nicht mehr Träume oder Tanzschritte oder Schreie einer Seele, Reaktionen auf Erlebnisse, gestammelte Wunschbilder oder Zauberformeln, Gebärde eines Weisen oder Grimasse eines Irren  sie sind bloß noch gewollte Erzeugnisse, Fabrikate, Pralinés für das Publikum. Sie sind gemacht worden, um verbreitet und verkauft und von den Käufern zur Erheiterung oder Erhebung oder Zerstreuung genossen zu werden. Und gerade diese Art von Gedichten findet Beifall. In sie muss man sich nicht ernsthaft und liebevoll hineinversetzen, von ihnen wird man nicht gequält und erschüttert, sondern man kann ihre hübschen, maßvollen Schwingungen bequem und lustvoll mitschwingen.
Diese schönen Gedichte nun können einem zuzeiten ganz ebenso entleiden und zweifelhaft werden wie alles Gezähmte und Angepasste, wie die Professoren und Beamten. Und manchmal, wenn einem die korrekte Welt recht zuwider ist, dann hat man die Neigung, Laternen einzuschlagen und Tempel anzuzünden, und die schönen Gedichte bis zu den heiligen Klassikern hinauf schmecken an solchen Tagen alle ein wenig wie zensuriert, wie kastriert, wie allzu gebilligt, allzu zahm, allzu tantenhaft. Dann wendet man sich zu den schlechten. Dann ist einem überhaupt keines schlecht genug.
Aber auch hier lauert Enttäuschung. Das Lesen schlechter Gedichte ist ein überaus kurzfristiger Genuss, man hat schell genug davon. Aber wozu denn lesen? Kann nicht jedermann selber schlechte Gedichte machen?  Man tue es, und man wird sehen, dass das Machen schlechter Gedichte noch viel beglückender ist als sogar das Lesen der allerschönsten.



Perkthimi gjendet ne linkun ne vazhdim:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...?threadid=7497

----------


## Dita

*Dem Ziel entgegen*

Immer bin ich ohne Ziel gegangen,
Wollte nie zu einer Rast gelangen,
Meine Wege schienen ohne Ende.

Endlich sah ich, dass ich nur im Kreise 
Wanderte, und wurde müd der Reise.
Jener Tag war meines Lebens Wende.

Zögernd geh ich nun dem Ziel entgegen,
Denn ich weiß: auf allen meinen Wegen
Steht der Tod und bietet mir die Hände.



*Qëllimit përkundrejt*


Përhera kam ecur pa qëllim,
kurrë sdesha të mbërrij në një pushim,
Rrugët e mia përngjanin pa fund.

Më në fund pashë, se veçse në rreth
Po shtegtoja, e prej udhëtimit u lodha.
Atë ditë njoha kthesën e jetës sime.

Ngurrueshëm i shkoj qëllimit përkundrejt,
Se unë e di: në të gjitha rrugët e mia
Gjendet vdekja e duart drejt meje zgjat.






*Wie sind die Tage...*


Wie sind die Tage schwer!
An keinem Feuer kann ich 
erwarmen,
Keine Sonne lacht mir mehr,
Ist alles leer,
Ist alles kalt und ohne Erbarmen,
Und auch die lieben klaren
Sterne schauen mich trostlos an,
Seit ich im Herzen erfahren,
Dass Liebe sterben kann.




*Si janë ditët...*


Sa të rënda janë ditët!
Pranë asnjë zjarri nuk gjej 
                                       Ngrohje,
Asnjë diell nuk më qesh më,
Bosh është gjithçka,
E ftohtë është gjithçka e pa mëshirë,
Deri dhe të dashurit, të qartët yje
Më shohin të dëshpëruar,
Që prej kur në zemër mësova,
se dashuria mundet të vdesë.






*Der Künstler*


Was ich schuf in heißer Jahre Glut,
Steht am lauten Markt zur Schau
                                            gestellt.
Leicht vorüber geht die frohe Welt,
Lacht und lobt und findet alles gut.

Keiner weiß, dass dieser frohe Kranz,
Den die Welt mir lachend drückt ins
                                                Haar,
Meines Lebens Kraft verschlang und
                                                Glanz,
Ach, und dass das Opfer unnütz war.




*Artisti*


Ajo çka në zjarrminë e viteve krijova,
Sot nekspozim gjendet në tregun zëlartë.
Lehtaz kalon atypari bota e gëzuar,
Qesh e lëvdon, gjithçka i duket e mirë.

Askush nuk di, se ajo kurorë e gëzuar
Që bota nqeshje ndër flokë më ngjesh,
Fuqinë e jetës, shkëlqimin, ma përpiu,
Ah, e që viktima e padobi qe.

----------


## nimf

Ditaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,
paske perkthyer nje nga te preferuarat e mia (ato qe jane ne anglisht)
pres pa ngurrim te tjerat (ne pasiguri per ti perkthyer vete.)
pershendetje,

----------


## Fiori

Sot gjeta kete material tek yahoo. Jam duke lexuar mbi Hessene kete periudhe dhe ndoshta se shpejti mund te sjell edhe materiale te pergatitura nga une. Deri tani nuk kam ndryshuar mendimin se libri Damian eshte krijimi me i bukur i Hesse.

Materiali me poshte eshte pergatitur nga Petraq Kolevica. Ka disa "fakte" te thena prej tij te cilat nuk ma mbushen syrin, pasi ne anglisht kam lexuar te tjera gjera. Gjithsesi duket material interesant. (Perkthimi i poezive nuk eshte i keq, gjithashtu).

*Herman Hesse - Jeta dhe Veprat*

HERMANN HESSE është njëri nga shkrimtarët më të shquar gjermanë të shekullit të njëzet. Lindi më 2 korrik 1877 në një qytet pranë Württembergut dhe vdiq në Lugano të Zvicrës më 9 gusht 1962. Ishte djali i një pastori (prifti) dhe nipi i një misionari kalvinist. Ky ambient familjar ndikoi në formimin e personalitetit të tij. U dërgua të studionte për teologji, por mësimet fetare i braktisi shpejt! Punoi si mekanik dhe librar në Tübingen. Në botëkuptimin e tij moral e filozofik ishte natyralist, mistik, buddhist, aktivist faustian, por gjithmonë intimërisht fetar.

Lufta e Parë Botërore i shkaktoi një krizë të rëndë shpirtërore. Doli haptas publikisht kundër dallgës së barbarive që përshkoi Evropën dhe madje arriti ta ndiente veten fajtor për të këqiat e kohës. Edhe më vonë, nga vetë formimi i tij shpirtëror, ishte që në fillim kundër nazizmit. Hermann Hesse është poet e prozator me prodhimtari me vlera artistike të larta e sasi të jashtëzakonshme. Librat e tij me romane, poezi shkrime kritike politike, kulturore dhe letrare, mesatarisht arrinë në 80 milion ekzemplarë në të gjithë botën, duke e bërë kështu njërin nga shkrimtarët evropianë më të lexuar të shekullit të njëzetë. 
Më 1921 u bë qytetar zviceran dhe 1946 iu dha çmimi Nobel në letërsi. Romani i tij i parë ishte "Hermann Lauscher" (1901) por ai që e bëri të shquhej ishte romani "Peter Camenzind" (1904) më vonë mjaft i admiruar u bë romani "Unterm Rad" (Nën rrotë) 1906 tek i cili, me thekse tragjike e patetike paraqitet kriza e një adoleshenti të vënë nën një disiplinë antinjerëzore të shkollës prusiane. Vazhdojnë pastaj libra të tjerë me novela e tregime: "Diesseits" (Këtej, nga kjo anë, 1907) "Nachbarn" (Fqinjë, 1908) "Umwege" (Rrugë e gjatë, 1912) etj. Shënime udhëtimesh në Indi - Aus Indien (1913). Gjatë Luftës së Parë Botërore, nxorri tregimin "Schön ist die Jugend" 
(Rinia është e bukur, 1916). Por katastrofa e luftës në Evropë solli tek ai një përmbysje të thellë e bashkë me të dhe një pjekuri të motiveve personale. Frut i këtyre ishte libri "Damian, die Geschichte von Emil Sinclairs Jugend" (Demiani, historia e rinisë së Emil Sinclair-it, 1919). Kjo është një vepër e rëndësishme, sepse është ndër të para në Evropë që ve në dukje ndikimin e psikanalizës. Te Demiani paraqiten të rinjtë e universiteteve gjermane, jeta e të cilëve shkatërrohet nga presioni i luftës.
Perla të vogla të vërteta të artit tregimtar janë "Kurgast" (Miku i 
kurimit) dhe "Bilderbuch" (Libri i portreteve) të dy, më 1925. Shumë i rëndësishëm është veçanërisht romani "Stepenwolf" (Ujku i stepës, 1927) ku, siç thoshte, tregoi: "Ferrin e brendësisë së vet". Kriza shpirtërore dhe forma e jetës së njeriut modern është tema e "Ujkut të stepës", të kësaj autobiografie që ndonëse e varfër në veprime është e pasur në mendime, ku lexuesit të vëmendshëm i tregon "kaosin e botës së tij shpirtërore". Origjina e kësaj krize identiteti është urrejtja ndaj një shoqërie që shkon verbërisht nga një luftë botërore 
në tjetrën, neveria ndaj një kulture servile dhe frika ndaj një jete 
të brendshme "të përciptë e të normuar". Ndër veprat e tjera mund të përmendim "Narzic und Goldmund" (Lulet Narcis dhe gojëartë) e veçanërisht "Das Glasperlenspiel" (Loja e perlave të qelqta, 1943) që përbën "shumatoren" e të gjitha shqetësimeve, studimeve dhe anktheve fetare të shkrimtarit të shquar.
Përveç shkrimeve në prozë, Hermann Hesse shquhet si poet me më shumë se 680 poezi të përmbledhura në 12 vëllime. Poezitë e tij dallohen për ndjesi të hollë e përsosmëri të vargut. Temat e tyre janë ato të anëve më delikate e më të rëndësishme të shoqërisë njerëzore, si vëllavrasja (Kënga e vdekjes së Abelit), trishtimi, vetmia etj.Vëllimet e tij me poezi janë: "Romantische Lieder" (Këngë romantike, 1898), "Gedichte" (Poezi, 1902), "Unterwegs" (Në rrugë, 1911), "Musik des Einsamen" (Muzika e vetmitarit, 1915), "Ausgewehlten Gedichte" (Poezi të zgjedhura, 1921), "Krisis" (Krizë, 1928), "Trost der Nacht" 
(Ngushëllimi i natës, 1929), "Vom Baum des Lebens" (Nga pema e jetës, 1933), "Neue Gedichte" (Poezi të reja, 1937), "Der Blütenzweig" (Dega e lulëzuar, 1945), "Die späten Gedichte" (Poezitë e vona, 1963). Pavarësisht nga titujt e vëllimeve dhe temat e shumta të poezive të tij, ato, përmbledhtas, mund të quhen autobiografi lirike e poetit. Tek ne, nga ky shkrimtar, prej më se pesëmbëdhjetë vjetësh më parë është përkthyer romani "Nën rrotë", ndërsa gjashtëmbëdhjetë vjet më parë, përktheva poezi nga Hermann Hesse të cilat u botuan në 
librin e atëhershëm "Poezi gjermane dhe austriake" të përgatitura prej meje.


_Poezi te Hesse, perkthyer nga Petraq Kolevica :_ 


*Kënga e vdekjes së Abelit*

Dergjet mbi bar Abeli i vrarë, 
Vëllai Kain e braktis e shkon.
Vjen një zog, ngjyen sqepin më parë 
Në gjak, tmerrohet, fluturon.
Zogu fluturon mbi botën përreth,
Fluturimi ësht' i frikshëm, klithmë e tij të rrëqeth,
Vajton një vajtim pa mbarim:
Për Abelin e bukur, për vdekjen e tij,
Për Kainin e mbrapshtë e shpirtzi,
Për vitet e rinisë së tij pa kuptim.

Shpejt do t'ia ngulë Kaini shigjetën në gii,
Shpejt do të ndezë luftra dhe sherre ai
Në çdo fshat e qytet e çdo skaj,
Do krijojë armiq për t'i vrarë, pastaj,
Do urrejë ata dhe veten i dëshpëruar,
Do përndjekë ata dhe veten i munduar
Në çdo rrugë duke shkuar gjersa fundi të afrojë,
Çasti kur Kaini vetveten të shkatërrojë.

Zogu fluturon dhe me sqepin e përgjakur
Klith kujën e vdekjes mbi botën mbarë,
E dëgjon atë Kaini, e dëgjon Abeli i vrarë,
E dëgjojnë një mijë nën këtë qiell përhapur,
Po dhjetë mijë e më shumë s'e dëgjojnë përreth,
Për vdekjen e Abelit ata s'duan të dinë.

S'duan të dinë as për Kainë,
As për gjakun që nga shumë plagë rrjedh,
As për luftën që ishte gjer dje,
Për atë në romane sot lexojnë se ç'qe.
Për të gjithë të ngopurit, të gëzuarit,
Të fortët, të palatuarit,
Për ata s'ka Kain, as Abel, as vdekje mizore
Dhe luftën e çmojnë si kohë madhore.

Kur ky zog vajtimtar fluturon përmbi ta,
E quajnë ndjellakeq, ogurzi,
Veten e ndjejnë të fortë ata
Dhe zogun e vogël e zënë me gurë,
Gjersa të heshtë dhe të zhduket ai,
Ose ia krisin muzikës që mos dëgjohet më,
Se zëri i tij i trishtuar i bezdis gjithnjë.

Ky zog sot si askurrë
Me sqep të përgjakur vend më vend fluturon
Vajtimi tij për Abelin tejpërtej kumbon. 



*Trishtim*
(1944)

Ç'më ngrohte gjer dje plot shije,
Sot vdekja e mban në gji.
Lule pas lulesh bien
Nga pemë e trishtimit tani.

I ndiej si bien, bien
Si borë që rrugën mbulon,
Dhe hapat më nuk ndihen,
Një heshtje e gjatë afron.

Në qiell s'ka yje as hënë.
Në zemër s'ka dashuri.
Gjer tutje një heshtje ka rënë
Dhe bota u mplak e u mpi.

Kush mbron dot zemrën një fije
Nga koha plot ligësi?
Lule pas lulesh bien
Nga pemë e trishtimit tani.



*Në Mjegull*

Sa çudi të endesh në mjegull!
Çdo gur e kaçubë në vetmi,
Asnjë dru s'i sheh drurët e tjerë,
Vetëm gjithkush rri.

Plot miq bota ime pat qenë
Kur jeta kish dritë ende;
Tani që kaq mjegull ka rënë
Asnjërin s'e shoh as më sheh.

I mençur nuk është, pa fjalë,
Ai që terrin s'kupton,
Se si fshehtësisht ngadalë
Nga gjithçka e veçon.

Sa çudi të endesh në mjegull!
Jeta bëhet vetmi.
Asnjeri nuk njeh njerëz të tjerë,
Vetëm gjithkush rri.



*Natë vetmitare*

Ju, vëllezër të shpirtit tim,
Njerëz të mjerë larg dhe pranë,
Nën këtë qiell me yje pa anë
Që n'ëndërrime gjeni ngushëllim;
Ju të plakur pa një fjalë
Nëpër netë yjezbehtë,
Duarduruar mbaheni ngadalë
Dhe ruani dhe vuani vetë,
Turmë e mjerë, e gabuar,
Lundërtarë pa yll e pa fat,
Të huaj e prapë me mua bashkuar,
Ma ktheni përshëndetjen që ju jap!



*Gënjej*

Gënjej! Gënjej! Nuk jam aq plak
Ende nuk jam velur nga jeta,
Se një trup gruaje më bën sado pak
Të më rahin pulsi e mënt'e shkreta.

Për gratë me zjarr vazhdoj t'ëndërroj,
Për ca dosido e ndonjë hirperije,
Për një valzer brilant që dot s'e harroj
Edhe për net dashurie.
Për një dashuri ëndërroj madje,
Një të heshtur, të dlirë, hirplot.
Ajo, e para, e shenjtë qe.
Për të dhe sot mund të qaj me lot.



*Këngë Dashurie*

O ti që po ta them nuk po di
Se ç'pate bërë me mua.
Nga ditët largohem tani,
Se vetëm natën dua.

E art' është nata për mua
Si asnjë ditë pastaj.
Atje ëndërroj për një grua
Dhe flokët e verdha të saj.

Atje ëndërroj lumturinë
Që prej një vështrimi u stis
Dhe këngë dëgjoj të më vinë
Që nga i largti Paradis.

Atje shikoj retë dhe rri
Kundroj gjithë natën sa dua.
O ti që ta them nuk po di
Se ç'pate bërë me mua.



*Lutje*

Kur dorën e vogël me jep dhe ajo
Kaq shumë të pathëna më thotë,
Mos pyeta vallë më të kotë:
Më dashuron apo jo?

Nuk dua që ti të më dashurosh
Po veç të të ndjej këtu, pranë,
Dhe ndonjëherë, ashtu, si mënjanë,
Dorën të më takosh.


Këngë për të dashurën në pranverën e ftohtë

Në paradhomën e ftohtë ora troket,
Shkon tetë, nëntë, dhjetë.
S'i numëroj, po rri përgjoj
Sa ngadalë koha rëshqet.

Dhe shkojnë si erë me bor' e stuhi,
Si trumbë zogjsh në fluturim
Po se si shkojnë, s'dua ta di.
S'më dhimben gjë, s'më hynë në sy,
Se janë orë që shkojnë pa ty.



*Sepse të dua*

Sepse të dua, i egërsuar,
Po vi tek ti në këto nete.
Me që ti kurrë s'më ke harruar
Dhe shpirtin tënd mora me vete.

Me mua ësht' e më përket përfare.
Të mira, të liga, këtu do t'i shkojë.
Prej dashuris' sime përvëlimtare
S'ka engjëll që mund të të çlirojë.



*Bisedë mbrëmje*

Ç'më vjen ëndërrimtare në këtë vend plot re?
Ta dhashë zemrën time në dorë e ti s'e pe.
E mbushur ishte plotpërplot me lumturi
Dhe ishte kaq e nxehtë - si nuk e ndjeve ti?

Me një qeshje të thashë ma ktheve dosido.
Një dhimbje ndjeu ajo... dhe heshti... dhe u ftoh.



*Nënës sime*

Kaq shumë kisha për të të thënë
Po mbeta larg e larg mërguar
Në këto ditë, e dashur Nënë,
Më mirë ti më ke kuptuar.

Për ty dhuratën kam menduar
Edhe punuar gjat' e gjatë,
Porse më mbet këtu, në duar.
Ti mbylle sytë këtë natë.

Por ndjej se, duke e lexuar,
Më zbutet dhimbje e kësaj zije.
Mirësia jote e patreguar
Më lidh me ty me mija fije.
Edhe çdo natë e njëjta ëndërr

Në ëndërr ti më rri kaq larg
Si më rreh zemra, ta dish!
O Nënë, Nënë, vallë s'di
Tek unë si të vish?
E njëjta ëndërr net për net!
Si më rreh zemra, ta dish!
O Nënë, Nënë, përse nuk do
Këtu, tek unë, të vish?
Në fushat

Në qiell enden retë pafund,
Në fushat fryjnë e fryjnë thëllime,
Në fushat endet e endet gjithkund
Fëmia i humbur i nënës sime.
Në rrugë era fryn gjethet e thata,
Në pemë zogu klith me vajtim,
Atje, matanë malesh të larta,
Ndodhet, diku, atdheu im.

----------


## Fiori

_Shkeputur nga Steppenwolf_


...Kjo qenka, mendova. E kane shperfytyruar kete mur te vjeter me nje shenje elektrike.  Gjate kesaj kohe mezi dallova nje ose dy shkronja, kur ato u shfaqen perseri per nje cast; por ishte e veshtire te kuptoje cfare thoshin, sepse ishin shume rremuje, me hapesira dhe parregullsi midis tyre, e me pas zhdukeshin pa pritur. Kushdo qe kishte menduar nje reklamim te ketij lloji, nuk do kete qene shume i zgjuar. Ishte Steppenwolf, i shkreti djale. Perse ti kete vene letrat e tij ne nje mur te vjeter ne pjesen me te erret te Qytetit te Vjeter dhe ne nje nate te lagesht si kjo, ku nuk ndihet fryme njeriu. Per me teper perse jane kaq te shkurtra, rremuje dhe te palexueshme?! Po prite, me ne fund munda te lexoj disa fjale ne fund. Ato ishin:

TEATRI MAGJIK

HYRJA JO PER TE GJITHE


U mundova te hapja deren, po llozi i vjeter nuk levizte. Edhe neonet e reklames u shojten. Krejt papritur, fatkeqsisht te sigurt ne kotesine e presences se tyre. Une madje u zbrapsa disi, duke u fundosur ne balte, por nuk i pashe me letrat. Reklama mbaroi. Per nje kohe te gjate prita i fundosur ne balte, por e kote.

Atehere kur vendosa te levizja dhe te kthehesha ne bulevard, disa letra me ngjyre filluan te reflektonin ne asfaltin mbi te cilin po ecja. Lexova:

VETEM PER TE ÇMENDUR....



p.s. Steppenwolf = Eshte njeri, apo kafshe?! Secili e kupton si te doje, pasi ka lexuar librin.

----------


## Pedro

............pjese e shkeputur nga fillimi i _Ujku i Stepes_  (Steppenwolf) i Herman Hesse


Vetem per te cmendur

Na ishte njehere njeri me emrin Harri, i quajtur ujku i stepes. Ai ecte mbi dy kembe, mbante rroba dhe ishte nje njeri, por ne fakt ai ishte nje ujk stepe. Ai kishte mesuar shume prej asaj, cfare njerezit me mendje te shendoshe mund te mesonin, dhe ishte nje koke shume e mencur. Por cka ai nuk e kishte mesuar, ishte kjo: me veten dhe me jeten e tij te ishte i kenaqur. Kete ai nuk mundej, ai ishte nje njeri i pakenaqur.

Ujku i stepes kishte keshtu dy natyra, nje njerezore dhe nje ujkase, ky ishte fati i tij, dhe mundet patjeter te jete, qe ky fat te mos ishte dhe aq i vecante. Tashme duhet te jene vrojtuar shume njerez, te cilet brenda tyre kishin shume prej qenit apo prej dhelpres, prej peshkut ose prej gjarprit, pa patur nga kjo ndonje veshtiresi te vecante. Tek keta njerez jetonte njeriu dhe dhelpra, njeriu dhe peshku prane njeri-tjetrit, dhe asnjeri nuk i shkaktonte tjetrit dhimbje, biles njeri ndihmonte tjetrin, dhe ne ndonje njeri, i cili ka bere lart dhe mbahet zili, ishte me teper dhelpra ose majmuni se njeriu, i cili e kishte bere fatin. Kjo i eshte e ditur cdokujt. Tek Harry perkundrazi ishte ndryshe, ne te ecte njeriu dhe ujku jo prane njeri-tjetrit, dhe aq me pak e ndihmonin ato njeri-tjetrin, perkundrazi ata qendronin ne nje armiqesi per vdekje te vazhdueshme kundrejt njeri-tjetrit, dhe njeri jetonte per ta bere tjetrin te vuante, dhe kur Dy nga njeri gjak dhe njeri shpirt jane armiq per vdekje, atehere eshte kjo nje shenje e keqe. Epo, secili ka llotarine e tij, dhe e lehte nuk eshte e askujt.

----------


## Diabolis

Po nga Kolevica:

Herman Hese

Një murg i ri në manastirin Cen

Shtëpia e babait, në jug është ajo,
Ku fryn erë deti dhe dielli ngroh.
Shpesh kujtoj atdhenë, ëndërroj për të,
Me sy të përlotur zgjohem gjithnjë.

Shokët e nuhasin e s'ma qajnë hallin.
Si e çoj me ta? Druhem mos më tallin.
Murgjrit pleq gërhasin si ca bagëti,
Veç unë, Ju Vangu, zgjuar rri dhe ngrij.

Herë herë më vjen të marr shkopin tim,
T'i lidh shpejt sandalet, të shkoj n'udhëtim,
Mijëra milje rrugë të bëj përsëri,
Të kthehem ne atdhe, të gjej lumturi.

Po kur më sheh mjeshtri si tigër në sy,
E ndiej thellë fatin që më lidh aty,
Prushin ndiej në gji e në trup ndiej akull,
Më vjen turp e dridhem e mblidhem si shakull.

----------


## Dita

Per kenaqesine e lexuesve dhe ne kete forum...



*Refuzuesi Hesse, Lasgush Refuzuesi* 


Ndjekja e një emisioni për shkrimtarin Hermann Hesse më solli para më shumë se dy vjetësh deri në librin Zarathustras Wiederkehr (Kthimi i Zarathustrës). Në një publikim të shtëpisë botuese Suhrkamp libri me këtë titull ka në përmbajtje fjalën që në vitin 1919 Hesse i drejtoi rinisë gjermane përmes thirrjes kritike Kthimi i Zarathustrës dhe shkrime të tjerë kundër radikalizmit të majtë dhe të djathtë. Libri u desh të porositej pranë një librarie të madhe, sepse nuk bën pjesë tek tepër të frekuentuarit e Hesse-s, të cilët rëndom mundesh ti gjesh në çdo librari të një shteti gjermanishtfolës. Letrar-artistikja brenda tij është e asaj natyre që pak dijnë ta vlerësojnë e aq më pak ta preferojnë. 

Janë bërë dy vjet prej atëherë, por tronditja edhe në të lexuarën për të disatën herë më mbetet si në herën e parë, edhe figurat që më shfaqen para syve janë thuajse të njëjtat. E do sinqeriteti i këtij rasti të shprehem se disa figura të tjera më janë shtuar pas leximit të Rrno vetëm për me tregue. Por më e qartë mes të gjithave më mbetet fytyra e Lasgush Poradecit. Ndoshta sepse në mendimin tim ai shfaqet si aplikuesi më i suksesshëm në praktikë i fjalëve që Hesse i ngriti si profeci për çdo ndodhte me poetët në komunizëm, i përshkrimit që dha për poetin e vërtetë në tërësinë e letrave që u titulluan An einen Kommunisten (Një komunisti). 

Për siç e ka dashur fati, Hesse dhe Lasgushi kanë njëfarë ngjashmërie në pamje, një frymë e ngjashme i lidh dhe në të shkruar me atë mbajtjen pezull në një masë të mrekullueshme poetike, të dy e kanë pasur syrin e dorën e piktorit... Kur e vendos veten të gjesh ngjashmëri të kësaj natyre, mbetet vetëm të tronditesh. Si mundet të kombinohen gjenet në mënyrë të tillë që dy njerëz të lindur e të rritur në dy vende të ndryshëm, larg nga njëri-tjetri të shfaqin kaq shumë ngjashmëri, deri dhe në atë që Lasgushi aplikoi ekstremisht atë që Hesse shkroi që në 1931? Mos ndoshta dhe Lasgushi i ka lexuar të gjithë këta shkrime? Gjermanishten e zotëronte shumë mirë. Edhe viti 1931 jep gjasa të mira për këtë supozim. Po edhe sikur ta marrim rastin, se paska qenë ky lexim vendimtar: Si mundet të mbetej aq i bindur në misionin e vet si poet, sa të pranonte më mirë shuarjen në të gjallë? Për të qenë Lasgushi, poet në përjetësi. Kjo është përgjigjja që kemi dashur dhe duam të lexojmë e me siguri dhe e vetmja e mundshme. 

Me këtë parantezë dëshirova të hyj në temën e refuzimit që Hesse në mënyrën e vet i bëri komunizmit me shkrimet, nga të cilat dy që datojnë në vitet 1931 dhe 1933, u zgjodhën për këtë sjellje në shqip. 

Fati e ndihmoi Hessen që jeta të mos i ndrydhej nën një diktaturë komuniste. Me këto nënshkrime vetëdënimi, ai me siguri do të kish hyrë i vdekur. Në mos i vdekur, do të vdiste rrugës, në mos do të vdiste rrugës, do të poshtërohej. Por për etjen njerëzore do të kishin qenë ndoshta kohë të pakrahasueshme, sepse ashtu siç është lindur e rritur ajo, vetëm në rastin e mosvdekjes trupore të poetit do mund të vërtetonte, nëse Hesse do i kthente në vepër mësimet që la për brezin e tij e të tjerët pas. 


*Dita*_
Shtator 2006_ 




*Letër një komunisti(1) 

I* 

Qëndrimi im personal ndaj komunizmit mund të formulohet lehtë. Komunizmi (me të cilin unë më së pari kuptoj qëllimet dhe mendimet e Manifestit të vjetër Komunist) është gati të realizojë vërtetimin e vet në botë, bota është pjekur për këtë gjë, që prej kur jo vetëm sistemi kapitalist tregon shenja të qarta të rënies, por që prej kur posaçërisht dhe socialdemokracia e shumicës e ka braktisur plotësisht flamurin e revolucionit. 
Unë e mbaj komunizmin jo vetëm për të përligjur, por e quaj për të vetëkuptueshëm  ai do të vijë dhe fitojë, edhe sikur ne të gjithë të jemi kundër tij. Ai që sot është në anën e komunizmit, pohon të ardhmen. 
Përtej kësaj po-je, që arsyeja ime thotë për programin tuaj, që prej kur jetoj, ka folur edhe një zë brenda meje për vuajtjet, unë kam qenë gjithmonë me të shtypurit kundër shtypësve, me të akuzuarin kundër gjykatësit, me të uriturit kundër hamësve. Vetëm se unë asnjëherë këto ndjenja që më shfaqen të natyrshme, nuk do ti kisha quajtur komuniste, por më shumë kristiane. 
Kështu: unë besoj me ju, që rruga marksiste mbi kapitalizmin në vdekje drejt çlirimit të proletariatit është rruga e së ardhmes, dhe që bota duhet ta ndjekë atë rrugë, dashtë apo mos dashtë. 
Deri këtu jemi të të njëjtit mendim. 
Por këtu ju ndoshta pyesni: Pse unë, kur besoj në drejtësinë e komunizmit dhe kam qëllime të mira ndaj të shtypurve, nuk bashkohem me ju të dal në luftë dhe nuk e vendos penën time në shërbim të partisë suaj. 
Eshtë vështirë të jepet përgjigje mbi këtë, sepse këtu bëhet fjalë për gjëra, të cilat për mua janë të shenjta dhe të detyrueshme, të cilat për ju ama me shumë pak gjasa ekzistojnë. Unë e refuzoj plotësisht dhe bindshëm, të bëhem anëtar i partisë suaj, ose ta vendos shkrimtarinë time në shërbim të programit tuaj, megjithëse perspektiva e të pasurit vëllezër e shokë, e bashkësisë me një botë njerëzish me të njëjtin botëkuptim do të ishte mjaftueshëm joshëse. 
Por ne pikërisht nuk jemi të të njëjtit mendim. Sepse ndonëse unë i miratoj qëllimet tuaja, ose për të qenë më i qartë: ndonëse unë besoj, që komunizmi është i pjekur që të marrë pushtetin e në këtë mënyrë përgjegjësinë gjigande, duke filluar me marrjen përsipër të gjakut dhe luftës  kështu kjo është për mua asgjë tjetër veçse sikur unë në nëntor të besoj, që tani shpejt vjen dimri. Unë besoj në komunizmin si program për orën e ardhshme të njerëzimit, unë e konsideroj atë si të domosdoshëm dhe të pashmangshëm. Por unë në asnjë mënyrë nuk besoj, që komunizmi ka një përgjigje më të mirë mbi çështjet e mëdha të jetës sesa ndonjë mençuri më e hershme. Unë besoj, që ai pas njëqind vitesh teori dhe pas provës së madhe ruse, tani ka jo vetëm të drejtën, por detyrën, që të vërtetohet në botë, dhe unë besoj e shpresoj sinqerisht, që ai do tia dalë mbanë, të eliminojë urinë dhe ti marrë njerëzimit një makth të madh. Por që përmes tij do të realizohet ajo çka fetë, legjislacionet dhe filozofitë e mijëvjeçarëve të mëparshëm nuk arritën ta realizonin, këtë nuk e besoj. Që komunizmi përmbi shpalljen e së drejtës të çdo njeriu për bukë dhe për tu bërë dikushi, paska të drejtë dhe qenka më i mirë, se çfarëdolloj forme më e hershme besimi, këtë nuk e besoj. Ai i ka rrënjët në shekullin e nëntëmbëdhjetë, në mes të truallit të pushtetit më të thatë dhe më fodull të arsyes, një kulle profesorësh më të mirëditëshme, të pafantazi dhe të padashuri. Karl Marx e ka mësuar të menduarin në këtë shkollë, vështrimi i tij mbi historinë është ai i një ekonomisti kombëtar, një specialisti të madh, por në asnjë mënyrë më objektiv se ai i mënyrash të tjera të vështruari, ai është jashtëzakonisht i njëanshëm dhe joelastik: gjenialiteti dhe justifikimi i tij nuk gjendet në rangun më të lartë të mendimit, por në vendosmërinë e tij për veprim. 
Nëse ne sot do të gjendeshim në vitin 1831 dhe jo në 1931, ndoshta poeti dhe shkrimtari do të ishte shumë i shqetësuar nga dhimbjet dhe tronditjet e së nesërmes dhe pasnesërmes dhe për njëfarë kohe do ti kushtonte të gjithë fuqitë e veta njohjes së përmbysjes që po përgatitet. Kështu e ka bërë asokohe poeti Heinrich Heine, dhe ai u bë për njëfarë kohe, ndoshta për kohën më të frytshme të jetës së tij, mik dhe bashkëpunëtor i Karl Marx-it në Paris. Sot ama po ky Heine do të interesohej sërishmi më shumë për të nesërmen dhe pasnesërmen sesa për zbatimin e asaj, që prej kohësh është njohur si e drejtë dhe e vlefshme për tu zbatuar. Ai do ta njihte pa u menduar më gjatë, që socializmi e ka lënë mbrapa shkollën e tij dhe tani ose duhet të marrë pushtetin e botës ose do të marrë fund. Dhe ai do ta miratonte dhe do ta quante të drejtë këtë ngjarje, pushtimin komunist të botës, por nuk do të kishte ndonjë shtysë, që të merrte pjesë edhe vetë në këtë makinë që rrokulliset plot vrull. 
Poeti nuk është as diçka më mirë as diçka më pak se një ministër, një inxhinjer, një fjalimtar, por ai është diçka krejt tjetër nga ata. Një sëpatë është një sëpatë, dhe me të mund të çash dru ose dhe kokë. Një orë ose një barometër shërbejnë për të tjera arsye, dhe kur bëhet përpjekja të çahet dru ose kokë me to, atëherë ato shkatërrohen, pa pasur ndonjë njeri përfitim prej kësaj. 
Nuk është këtu vendi, që të numërojmë dhe sqarojmë detyrat dhe funksionet e poetit, si të një vegle të veçantë të njerëzimit. Ai është ndoshta një lloj nervi në trupin e njerëzimit, një organ, që të reagojë në prani thirrjesh të brishta apo nevojash, një organ për të zgjuar, për të paralajmëruar, për të tërhequr vëmendjen. Por ai nuk është një organ, me të cilin të thurren dhe gozhdohen pllakate, ai nuk përshtatet për tellall në treg, sepse fuqia e tij nuk gjendet tek zëri i lartë, këtë Hitleri mundet ta bëjë shumë më mirë. Por sidoqoftë, detyrat e tij mund të jenë këto ose ato: vlerë ai ka dhe seriozisht ai është për tu marrë vetëm atëherë, kur nuk e shet veten dhe nuk e lë veten të shfrytëzohet, kur ai më mirë pranon të vuajë ose vdesë, sesa të tradhëtojë atë që ai e ndjen si thirrjen e tij. 
Karl Marx ka pasur për poezinë dhe artin e së shkuarës, psh të së shkuarës greke, me të vërtetë shumë mirëkuptim dhe nëse në ndonjë pikë të teorisë së tij ndoshta nuk ishte krejtësisht i sinqertë, ishte aty ku, megjithë dijet më të mira që zotëronte, nuk i njohu artet si një organ i njerëzimit, por thjesht si një copëz nga superstruktura ideologjike. 
Jo, unë në të kundërt dua tju paralajmëroj ju komunistët për ata poetë, të cilët ju ofrohen juve, të cilët përshtaten për të qenë tellallë dhe bashkëluftëtarë. Komunizmi është diçka shumë pak poetike, nuk ishte as tek Marx-i, dhe sot është akoma dhe më pak. Komunizmi do të vendosë madje në rrezik poezinë, sikurse çdo valë e madhe pushteti material, ai do të ketë pak sens për cilësitë dhe me hap të qetë do të vdesë një tërësi bukurie, pa i ardhur keq për këtë. Ai do të sjellë shumëllojshmëri përmbysjesh dhe rregullimesh të rinj, derisa shtëpia e re për shoqërinë e re të jetë ndërtuar, do të ketë shumë shkatërrim rrethepërqark dhe ne artistët si lakej nuk do të jemi aty në vendin e duhur. Do të qeshet edhe më shumë mbi ne dhe shqetësimet tona të brishta dhe do të na marrin akoma dhe më pak seriozisht, se çbëhej në kohën e borgjezisë. 
Por në këtë shtëpi të re të njerëzimit shumë shpejt do të lindë pakënaqësi, dhe sapo frika prej urisë të ketë shkuar, do të tregohet, se dhe njeriu i së ardhmes dhe masës e ka një shpirt, dhe se ky shpirt zhvillon brenda vetes llojet e urisë dhe nevojës, të instiktit dhe detyrimit dhe se instiktet, nevojat, dëshirat, ëndrrat e këtij shpirti kanë një përqindje shumë të madhe në gjithë atë, çfarë njerëzimi mendon dhe bën dhe synon. Dhe kur atëherë të ketë dhe njohës të shpirtit: artistë, poetë, kuptues, qetësues, udhërrëfyes, atëherë do të jetë mirë për njerëzimin. 
Në këtë çast detyrat tuaja mund të shquhen qartë. Ju komunistët keni një program të qartë për të përmbushur dhe ju duhet të përpiqeni vetë për këtë. Në këtë çast detyrat tuaja shfaqen shumë më qartë, shumë më nevojshëm dhe seriozisht sesa tonat. Kjo do të ndryshojë, sikurse ka ndryshuar mjaft herë deri tani. 
Me të drejtën e udhëheqësit të luftës ju ndoshta do të vrisni këtë apo atë poet, sepse ai shkruan këngë lufte për armiqtë tuaj; ndoshta do të tregohet më vonë, se ai nuk ish poet, por thjesht një thurrës pllakatesh. Por në dëmin tuaj ju do të zhgënjeheni, nëse besoni, se një poet është një instrument, të cilin mund ta shfrytezojë klasa në pushtet sipas dëshirës në sensin e një skllavi apo një talenti të bleshëm. Me këtë mendim ju do të mashtroheni rëndë me poetët tuaj dhe pikërisht më të pavlerët do të mbeteshin të varur tek ju. Ama nëse ju më vonë do të merreni dikur me këtë gjë, artistët dhe poetët e vërtetë do ti njihni në atë që ata kanë një shtysë të pafre për pavarësi dhe reshtin menjëherë së punuari, nëse dikush përpiqet ti detyrojë ta bëjnë punën ndryshe nga çua thotë thjesht ndërgjegjja e tyre. Ata nuk do të jenë të bleshëm as për sheqerkat tuaja e as për detyra të larta dhe do të pranonin më mirë të vriteshin sesa ta linin veten të keqpërdoren. Nga kjo do të mund ti njihni ata. 

(1931) 




*Refuzim** 

Më mirë të vritesh nga fashistët 
se vetë të jesh fashist! 
Më mirë të vritesh nga komunistët 
se vetë të jesh komunist! 

Ne nuk e kemi harruar luftën. Ne e dijmë, 
si dehesh, kur prek daulle dhe timpan. 
Ne jemi shurdhë, ne nuk na merr rryma, 
kur ju joshni popullin me drogën e vjetër. 
Ne nuk jemi as ushtarë as përmirësues bote, 
ne nuk besojmë, se përmes qenies sonë 
bota duhet të shërohet(2). 
Ne jemi të varfër, ne jemi thyer, 
ne nuk i besojmë më frazave të bukura 
me të cilat në luftë fshikulluar dhe kalëruar - 
Edhe tuajat, vëllezër të kuq, janë magji që çojnë në 
luftë dhe gaz! 
Edhe fyhrerët(3) tuaj janë gjeneralë, 
komandojnë, ulërasin dhe organizojnë. 
Ne ama, ne e urrejmë këtë, 
ne nuk pijmë më raki të keqe, 
ne nuk duam të humbim zemër e arsye, 
as të marshojmë nën flamuj të kuq a të bardhë, 
Më mirë duam të kalbemi të vetmuar si ëndërronjës 
o të vdesim nën të përgjakurat duar tuaja vëllezërish 
se të shijojmë çfarëdolloj lumturi partie e pushteti 
e në emër të njerëzimit të shtiem mbi njerëzit tanë! 

(1933) 


*Si përgjigje mbi disa pyetje, se përse nuk vendosem në anën e komunistëve. 



(1) Në libër gjendet dhe një draft për këtë letër drejtuar një komunisti, si dhe një variant i dytë më i zgjeruar. Ky variant u zgjodh për shkak të një personazhi, i cili përmendet posaçërisht dhe po e lejojmë të zbulohet vetë në lexim e sipër. 

(2) Fraza e saktë është: Am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen  përmes qenies gjermane duhet të shërohet bota. Ajo u shkrua nga poeti gjerman Franz Emanuel August Geibel në vitin 1861 brenda poezisë me titull Deutschlands Beruf  Profesioni i Gjermanisë. Ky varg u keqpërdor dekada më vonë si një parrullë në gojët e nazistëve. 

(3) Mund të përkthehej dhe thjesht si udhëheqës. U la për shkak të përdorimit të fyhrer dhe në shqip në kontekstin e diktatorit udhëheqës ushtarak.

----------


## busavata

para shum viteve ikam lexuar
sidarta
demijan
steppenwolf

----------


## [Perla]

*Romani "Siddhart'ha", i nobelistit gjerman Hermann Hesse, gërmon në shpirtin e njeriut.*

Vepra e Hermann Hesse-s në viset shqiptare ka mbetur pothuaj e panjohur. Në Shqipërinë diktatoriale ai mund të jetë konsideruar autor i rrezikshëm, sepse në pothuaj të gjitha romanet e tij predikon refuzimin e dogmave dhe i jep kurajë njeriut të jetë i guximshëm dhe jo-oportunist. Në Kosovë nuk di pse s'është përkthyer (përveç romanit "Nën rrotë").

Ndonjë ndalesë nga ana e sistemit jugosllav nuk ka ekzistuar; fundja në Jugosllavinë e Titos janë përkthyer romane edhe më të "rrezikshme", si "Procesi" i Kafkës.

Sidoqoftë, në kuadër të edicionit të romaneve të botuara nga "Koha Ditore" gjendet edhe romani "Siddhart'ha", i Hermann Hesse-s, nobelistit gjerman, i cili një pjesë të mirë të jetës e kaloi në Zvicër, më saktësisht në kantonin e Tiçinos, atje ku gërshetohen freskia zvicerane dhe ngrohtësia mesdhetare.

"Siddhart'ha" konsiderohet vepra më e lexuar e shekullit 20-të. Nuk ka ndonjë shifër të saktë mbi tirazhin e veprës në mbarë botën.

Supozohet të jetë mbi 100 milionë copë. Sidomos në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës dhe në Japoni Hesse është autor i masave të gjera. Në vitet '60-të "Siddhart'ha" u shndërrua në libër kult të gjeneratës së hipive, e cila notonte kundër rrymës, luftonte konservatorizmin shoqëror dhe përbuzte luftën në Vietnam.

Suksesi i veprës së Hesse-s mund të shpjegohet lehtë: pas dy luftërave botërore njerëzit kërkonin orientim dhe këtë e gjetën në romanet e Hesse-s, si "Siddhart'ha" dhe "Ujku i stepës".
*
Duke kërkuar vetveten*

"Siddhart'ha" është një rrëfim me elemente të filozofisë indiane dhe për herë të parë u botua në vitin 1922. Hesse përshkruan rrugëtimin e brahmanit të ri, Siddhart'ha dhe mikut të tij, Govinda.

Duke kërkuar atmanin, vetveten e përkryer, brahmani shndërrohet në saman - domethënë në një asket dhe lypës. Në këtë rrugë atë e ndjek edhe Govinda. Më vonë Siddhart'ha vëren se jeta si saman nuk do ta shpjerë atë në cak. Bashkë me Govindën ai udhëton te Gotama, një Budë i njohur.

Pasi nuk mund ta pranojë predikimin e tij për jetën, Siddhart'ha niset në një udhëtim të gjatë, duke e braktisur Govindën. Siddhart'ha bëhet tregtar për të përballuar shpenzimet për shërbimet e kurtizanes Kamala, e cila i mëson atij artin e dashurisë, ndërkohë që pasaniku i madh, Kamasvami, e ndihmon të bëhet i pasur dhe i pushtetshëm.
Pas disa viteve, Siddhart'ha ndihet i lodhur nga jeta dhe i zbrazur në shpirt.

Ai braktis Kamalën dhe gjen prehje te trapari Vasudeva. Nga zërat e lumit, Siddhart'ha kupton fshehtësinë e metamorfozës së përjetshme, dallon harmoninë dhe tërësinë që buron nga shumëllojshmëria.

Këtu heroi i romanit arrin përsosmërinë. Këtu Siddhart'ha takon përsëri Kamalën. Me vete ajo ka një fëmijë, i cili është pagëzuar me emrin e të atit, Siddhart'ha. Kamala vdes pranë lumit, Siddhart'ha (prindi) kujdeset për fëmijën.

Pas mospajtimeve, djaloshi ndahet nga i ati. Në vendin ku është takuar për herë të parë me Kamalën, Siddhart'ha bindet se duhet të heqë dorë nga fëmija për të ndjekur rrugën e tij. Më vonë kjo ndarje ia vret ndërgjegjen dhe ai fillon t'i rrëfehet traparit Vasudeva.

Në gjithë këtë konflikt reflektohet jeta e Siddhart'ha-s si fëmijë, si i ri dhe si plak.
Në tablonë e fundit, Hesse i takon edhe njëherë shokët e dikurshëm: Siddhart'ha dhe Govinda, të përsosurin dhe kërkuesin. Në ditarin e tij Hesse shkruan se ky roman ishte rezultat i studimit intensiv, mbi 20-vjeçar, të Indisë nga ana e tij.

Për lexuesit, ndoshta është me rëndësi të shpjegohen edhe aludimet në tekst: Kamala është sinonim i Perëndisë indiane të dashurisë, Kamasvami është Kama, Perëndia e dëshirave, i cili Siddhart'ha-s ia plotëson të gjitha dëshirat materiale. Interesimi i Hesse-s për kulturën indiane buron nga shtëpia e prindërve: i ati i tij kishte qenë misionar në Indi.


*Ose shkrimtar, ose asgjë!*

Hermann Hesse u lind më 2 korrik 1877 në Calë të landit Baden-Württemberg (Gjermani). Që në moshë të re ai kishte shpallur moton e tij jetësore: "Ose shkrimtar, ose asgjë tjetër," - ndonëse prindërit dëshironin që ai të bëhej prift. Hesse iku nga një manastir evangjelist dhe punoi librar në Bazel të Zvicrës.

Pas suksesit me romanin e parë "Peter Camenzind", ai u martua dhe u shpërngul afër Liqenit të Konstancës. Në vitin 1911 Hesse ndërmori një udhëtim nëpër Indi. Vdekja e të atit dhe sëmundja e skizofrenisë e gruas së tij i shkaktuan Hesse-s një krizë të rëndë nervore.

Për pasojë ai iu nënshtrua trajtimit psikoterapeutik. Në pranverë të vitit 1919 Hesse u shpërngul në Montagnola, pranë Liqenit të Luganos në Zvicër. Në vitet vijuese, në këtë lokalitet piktoresk, Hesse shkroi pjesën më të madhe të veprave.

Famën botërore e fitoi me romanin "Ujku i stepës", në të cilin paraqet konfliktin e brendshëm të njeriut modern. Harry Haller, heroi i romanit, në të vërtetë është vetë Hermann Hesse, i cili nuk mund të përcaktohet mes botës mendore dhe asaj qytetare.

Hesse është padyshim njëri prej shkrimtarëve më të nderuar me çmime. Në vitin 1946 ai mori çmimin "Goethe" të qytetit të Frankfurtit dhe çmimin "Nobel" për letërsi. Më vonë pasuan mirënjohje nga Gjermania (Hesse nga viti 1921 ishte shtetas zviceran) dhe nga Franca.

Qyteti i tij i lindjes, Calëi, e shpalli qytetar nderi, ashtu siç vepruan edhe autoritetet e komunës Montagnola në Tiçino, në vitin 1962. Pak ditë pas datëlindjes së tij të 85-të, Hesse vdiq më 9 gusht 1962 në Montagnola.

Më 2 korrik 1997, komuna e Montagnolës hapi një rrugë shtegtimi të quajtur "Nëpër gjurmët e Hermann Hesse-s", e cila është e pajisur me tetë tabela në gjermanisht, italisht dhe anglisht, me citate të shkrimtarit.

Etapa e fundit e rrugës të shpie nëpër një mal dhe përfundon te varrezat S. Abbondio. Këtu gjendet varri i thjeshtë i Hermann Hesse-s. Muzeu lokal i Montagnolës organizon në kantonin e Tiçinos udhëtime në vendet, të cilat Hesse i ka vizituar dhe i ka pikturuar.

_Shekulli_

----------


## Askusho

*Përktheu: Faslli Haliti*

*NË MJEGULL*

E çuditshme, të endesh në mjegull!
Të vetmuar janë çdo kaçube dhe gur,
as pemët se shohin njëra-tjetrën,
secila qëndron e vetmuar.

Plot miq më dukej bota,
kur jeta ime ish e qartë ende;
tani që bie mjegulla
nuk shoh më nga miqtë asnjë.

Asnjë, që errësirën, se njeh,
nuk është i urtë, sigurisht,
që lehtas dhe gjithnjë 
e ndan atë nga të gjithë

E çuditshme të endesh në mjegull!
Të jetosh, vetmi, do të thotë.
Asnjë qenie se njeh tjetrën
secili i vetëm është në botë.

----------

